# LSU v. UConn tonight - predictions?



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

In a huge game tonight, #1 UConn will take on the team that knocked them out of the NCAA Women's Tournament last season, the #6 LSU Lady Tigers. LSU's coach specifically mentioned rebounding as a key to winning the game tonight, and with Tina Charles' 9.6 rpg and Maya Moore's 7,2 rpg leading the way, he was being very accurate. 

So who'll win tonight?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 12 minutes left in the second half, UConn is up by seven, 50-43. Moore and Charles have combined for 31, while LSU's Fowles has 21.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Final score: 74-69 UConn. Moore went for 29 and 5, while Charles had 18 and 6 for UConn. Fowles had a big game for LSU, with 26 and 11, while Chaney looked like the best guard on the floor, scoring 22, including hitting 6-11 threes.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Can't believe my satellite froze up and I missed this one. Fowles will likely be the second overall pick in the WNBA draft after CP.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I only caught a few minutes myself, but she was incredible. Maya Moore is going to be unbelievable though - and she's only a freshman.


----------

